# Will 211 K Work With Analog TV



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

I am getting a 211K receiver to put my toe into the HD environment. Sometimes I would like it to provide modulated signals to an old analog TV instead of my newer HD LCD TV. I know the signal displayed would not be in HD, but will the 211 K provide a signal on channel 3 to the old analog TV? Will the menu show up with both the SD and HD channels, one or the other? Will it display an HD channel on the analog TV (not in HD of course)? Would like to drive an old analog TV in the workshop with the 211 K while still hooked up to the LCD HD set.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

mickeyboat said:


> I am getting a 211K receiver to put my toe into the HD environment. Sometimes I would like it to provide modulated signals to an old analog TV instead of my newer HD LCD TV. I know the signal displayed would not be in HD, but will the 211 K provide a signal on channel 3 to the old analog TV? Will the menu show up with both the SD and HD channels, one or the other? Will it display an HD channel on the analog TV (not in HD of course)? Would like to drive an old analog TV in the workshop with the 211 K while still hooked up to the LCD HD set.


Yes, it has composite, s-video as well as rf out which is channel 3/4 as I remember, they are all hot as well as the HD outputs.

The "All subscribed" will show both SD and HD channels unless you lock out one or the other or both. You can also use a "favorites" list to show whatever you choose.


----------

